# What is the shortest wide leaf cryptocoryne?



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

What is the shortest wide-leaf Cryptocoryne? By wide leaf, I mean leaves that look like big fat teardrops such as Cryptocoryne cordata and Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia. I saw some kind of wide-leaf Cryptocoryne being used in the foreground of that BIG aquarium in the back of the Nature Aquarium Book 1. What is that crypt? How tall does it grow?

Thanks a hundred.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Does Big one named Old growth forest? page 142??

If it´s this... the crypt is C. pontederiifolia.

Greets from Spain


----------

